# F1 Challenge 99-02 Saison Updates



## push@max (13. März 2008)

Hi Leute, da dieses Wochenende die neue Formel 1 Saison beginnt, möchte ich allen, die ab und zu auch gerne das Spiel dazu zocken die Updates von CTDP nahelegen  

Dank dieser kostenlosen Saison Updates habt ihr die Möglichkeit, im Hauptmenü alle Saisons von 03-05  zusätzlich zu wählen. Die Qualität der MODS ist deutlich besser als das Original, die Grafik ist super!

Die Modder haben sich sogar die Mühe gemacht, die Autos zu Updaten, so wie es die Teams auch während der Saison machen (neue Flügel usw.). Das hat mich wirklich schon fast am meisten beindruckt! Zurzeit wird an der Umsetzung der Saison von 2006 gearbeitet, die in den nächsten paar Wochen erscheinen soll.

Sponsoren sind alle auf den Autos drauf...es sieht also wirklich super aus.

Also probiert es mal aus, wenn ihr Interesse habt und schreibt wie es euch gefällt http://www.ctdpworld.org/home.html


----------

